# Andrea Giomaro's Prop Work



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen his stuff, this guy is wicked awesome. While more of a general prop maker I'm still awe inspired by his work, especially the zombie head with 12 servo's. Check it out:






I would LOVE to bring even ONE of my zombies to life that way.

He also has a video for a huge talking tree they did reminiscent of Tracy the Talking Tree from Rainforest Cafe but much cooler.






I wonder what they're using to cut all that foam? It looks like either a portable taser or a homemade hotwire - either way that thing was RED hot.

EDIT: Oh and here's his website - http://www.andreagiomaro.it/animatronica.htm

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one beutiful zombie!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! That is sick.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that looks a lot like the zombie from hellboy


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I found his zombie head a few months ago, but I hadn't seen the tree. Very cool.
It looks like they painted the foam rubber on the tree in a caulk/paint mixture...interesting.

I'll be using the zombie video as reference while I work on my animatronic project.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That guy is fantastic. Love his work. Thanks for sharing his site with us. Loks of great ideas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

amazing work. when i see this stuff i wish i could plug into the matrix and jsut have the info just uploaded into my head


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Was it me or did I see them welding without a mask?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! That puts all the stuff i do to shame! I wish I had the ability to do things like that. Maybe some day.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The 2 axis jaw is interesting...Good for growls. In speech it looks like he's on Meth.
Overall nice effect!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, if he was so good he'd make a zombie that could speak english.  Seriously, that was an amazing job on the zombie head.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

All I can say is WOW !!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> The 2 axis jaw is interesting...Good for growls. In speech it looks like he's on Meth.
> Overall nice effect!


Ya I agree on the 2-axis jaw, that and the lips. I'm really tempted to try it myself this year or next.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, so whos got ideas on that caulking mixture he was using?
And was that just normal sheet foam covering the tree?

This guy is great, hopefully we can learn some of his methods.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wish I had the cash to work with all that stuff.


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

I am with dub...$$$$ solves it all. Well that and a lot of creativity. It's amazing just how much talent some folks have.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> The 2 axis jaw is interesting... In speech it looks like he's on Meth.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

jabberwocky said:


> And was that just normal sheet foam covering the tree?


Looked like upholstery foam to me.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. That zombie is amazing. I agree, it reminded me of Hellboy.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That had to be the zombie from Hellboy - it sounded like he was speaking Italian or Latin. When I first saw it I said look the zombie from Hellboy. He is a great sculptor. If only we can do work like that. He had a team, that's what we need. We need a welder and a sculptor. The mechanics and electronics we can handle. we need to have one big national make and take. Can you imagine what we could do together. There is a lot of talent here do not underestimate it. The only problem would be getting something that big home. We are all just going to have to move close to one another. LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Couch cushion foam ..woohoo
that was cool
I love the Zombies eyes 
and how it looked like the skin was moving when he talked


----------

